# License Needed?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Alright, i am sure you are all tired of dumb questions, but I have one that I find different answers depending on where I. I am a non resident going to be down fishing next week. We will be surf fishing, from beach and wading, as well as fishing the sound side of Johnson Beach. Is a non resident license required? I read that from shore no, but have seen that they are adding a resident "shoreline" license for $9 beginning in July. So what do you think, buy the license or no? We have bought one the last 3 years and bait shop has ever asked where or how we were fishing to tell us not too. Help an idiot out!!! Thanks


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

No, you will not need a license. That reg is only going to be active for residents, and as long as you do not step foot on a boat, you are golden. Just try and make sure that your catch is legal! The FWC stops there on occasion. Good luck!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually that is not true. If you are not a Florida resident you need a fishing license to fish from shore. The only way you can get away with not having a license is to fish from the beach pier or hire a charter. 

http://myfwc.com/License/LicPermit_RecreationalHF.htm


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

if you are a non resident you need a license, unless you go on a charter boat that supplies a license, or if you fish from a pier that supplies a license


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

....what the previous 2 said....<P class=Body hasbox="2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small" hasbox="2">From FWC: "Florida's resident saltwater anglers who fish from shore or a structure affixed to shore will need to buy a $7.50 (plus administrative and handling fees) shoreline fishing license by Aug. 1, unless they have a regular resident saltwater fishing license. <P class=Body hasbox="2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small" hasbox="2">The new license applies only to Florida resident saltwater anglers who fish from shore. Resident anglers may prefer to purchase the regular recreational saltwater license that covers them, no matter where they fish for saltwater species in Florida. <P class=Body hasbox="2"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: small" hasbox="2">*Florida has always required nonresidents to have a license when fishing from shore*, and they will still need to purchase a regular nonresident saltwater fishing license. "


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

> *TCGrimsley (6/11/2009)*No, you will not need a license. That reg is only going to be active for residents, and as long as you do not step foot on a boat, you are golden. Just try and make sure that your catch is legal! The FWC stops there on occasion. Good luck!


We hope to make sure everything is legal. Have the limits and sizes actually printed out next to me to take with us. The last couple of years we threw everything back because we really did not know what it was, and it it was worth eating. I now know I have caught alot of ladyfish and a few mullet. We will be working on a few more this year! 

Thanks for the license info, I thought we needed one, but depending even where on the Florida site you search, it reads differently. Thanks


----------



## Hookitup (Jun 8, 2009)

Being a resident of GA, will my normal fishing license work or is there some sort of salt water license i will need to purchase as well?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

if you have a regular florida saltwater fishing license it'll cover everything. The seven dollar shore angler license is for residents only.


----------

